#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-29
<nomnex> unp
<jonsg> Hi folks - anyone here experienced with Netbook Remix + vncserver?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-30
<aletheia84> can anyone help me correct my screen resolution prob
<RobotFreak> Hello, I have a wacom digitizer touchscreen that is working with a fresh install of 9.10. Only problem is that the calibration/alignment is realy bad, how can I fix this?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-01
<eater9> Hi - I want my laptop to execute pm-suspend-hybrid when I shut the lid. Is there an easy way to make that happen, preferably via gnome-power-manager?
